# Is there a homeopathic remedy for epilepsy proven to work on dogs?



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

So my 10-year old rescue boy had epilepsy but that is under control now for 6 months using phenobarbital. However, our vet is thinking his kidneys are about to explode from the pheno, so I am wondering what other remedies work. Vet is working on developing a homemade hemp-oil trial, but that's going to take some time, and that's not even legal here. Anything commercial is out; it's difficult to import anything that looks like a drug here, and phenobarbital is the only recognized drug prescribed for epilepsy here in Nepal. Most folks would not even use that on a dog, and opt for an animal sacrifice or other odd ritual. I would just like to know what all the possible and effective options are for Hiro. We (the vet and I) think that the epilepsy may stem from an old car hit (before I found him 1.5 years ago). I'm trying to find a radiologist now who will "dirty" his X-ray bed with a GSD, and we are going to do some detailed scans of his back parts to see if we can find the source of suspected pain. Pain is known to trigger seizures, and we think this may be why the Pheno is effective - he's stoned all the time! But it's just a working theory, until we can rule it out.

On another note, Hiro is doing so much better than when I found him on the street, all screwed up. He plays like a dog now, runs like a dog and even barks now (after 1.5 years). But he only barks at the neighbors little white spitz which is in a cage just over our shared wall - So I am wondering: is it love or hate? Those two constantly yammer at each other (not 100% sure what the little white dog is barking at, but they both appear to be having a _heated_ conversation). Any ideas?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This article discusses natural remedies including homeopathic for dogs with epilepsy. It gives a link to a 2007 study which showed the effectiveness of Belladonna 200C:

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/8-natural-remedies-dogs-seizure/

I think the little Spitz and your Hiro are talking to eachother and I can just imagine the conversation: Little white dog "Did you hear that truck go by?" Hiro: "Yes, that was the delivery truck" and so on. My neighbors had also had a little white dog and there were constant conversations between the little dog and my Sting.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think she is on here anymore, but if you search posts by @voodoolamb, she did a ton of research and had some success with her dog with a special diet I think, I'm not sure. But she did write about it on here so search her name and see if you can find it.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I don't think she is on here anymore, but if you search posts by @voodoolamb, she did a ton of research and had some success with her dog with a special diet I think, I'm not sure. But she did write about it on here so search her name and see if you can find it.


^ That. Look up some of the threads she started, particularly the ones about diet and CBD oil. She linked a ton of credible articles in her posts. She was able to keep her boy seizure free for long periods of time. You can also try PMing her if you have questions after reading her posts.


----------

